# USMNT football (soccer) Jersey



## pharaohnee (Jun 7, 2014)

Hello all.

First post here. I have a simple question. Have any Americans been able to find a USMNT Jersey in anywhere around Abu Dhabi? I've found just about every other country, but the US. 

Trying to get fitted before the World Cup 

Thanks!

Dan


----------

